# Husband is leaving so I need new toys



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband is leaving to work out of state tomorrow morning. We will be apart for a while. So I need to go buy a new toy. I think I might go tomorrow to the mall to stop by Spencer's to get something until I csn go to a adult store. 

My Husband threw away my favorite toy a couple weeks ago. It was on its last what ever you want to call it. He threw it away after he found it while packing our house up and using the vibrator on me. My Husband can be non- traditional!! I told him I'd like him to use toys on me again!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

and he isn't down with that idea, apparently. why?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

He noticed it wasn't working right so that's why he threw it away. Apparently he had enough planning time before he called me into the bathroom to change the batteries and it was still not working right. It was still my favorite. 

While he's gone I'm going to go buy a new toy. Tomorrow I'll have the kids with me so I can't go to an adult store, so I may opt to take a trip to the mall and go to Spencer's. They have a selection of toys there and I can keep the kids at bay looking at something else while I'm near by...strollers work great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Spencers has a pretty cruddy selection. You would do much better going to drugstore.com or amazon.com Search for "water dancer" on drugstore or amazon, you can usually find one for less than $15, they take 1 AA battery, are discreet, powerful, and simple. My wife loves the water dancer, it is her fav, even though we own a bunch of high end ones from Lelo (GiGi, Luna Beads, a few others). Amazon carries Lelo for good prices too.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Try Adam and Eve online. They have everything.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Problem right now is that I don't have a lot of money and just need something to get me by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> Problem right now is that I don't have a lot of money and just need something to get me by.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::smthumbup:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

3 words: Hitachi Magic Wand.

Can buy them on amazon.com, newegg, and others.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

If you are living with inlaws get something that looks like a massager and say you are having a lot of back problems just in case they hear it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RevsDad (Jun 14, 2012)

Definitely go with the Hitachi Magic Wand. My wife swears by it and has done so for 10 years now. 

She travels fairly regularly for business and brings it with her on every trip. We call it her "travel companion" and she is sure to have at least one "date" with it each work trip.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Clone a willy. Basically it turns your husbands exact penis into a vibrator or dildo. Good for phone sex because he knows you can feel him, stroke him, or even oral if you like the taste of rubber. Either way, that or the wand. You're set.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF likes the WeVibe Tango. Nice and small, quiet. Not cheap though. And it won't give you a "penetrated" feeling. So maybe a good rabbit type would be better.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Paladin said:


> Spencers has a pretty cruddy selection. You would do much better going to drugstore.com or amazon.com Search for "water dancer" on drugstore or amazon, you can usually find one for less than $15, they take 1 AA battery, are discreet, powerful, and simple. My wife loves the water dancer, it is her fav, even though we own a bunch of high end ones from Lelo (GiGi, Luna Beads, a few others). Amazon carries Lelo for good prices too.


I always go to Amazon myself. Huge selection, cheap, and discreet. 

As a bonus you find crazy things too....go to amazon and search for "Clone a willy"


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Clone a willy.


LOL, Ari. We bought that. Alas, every time he is erect enough for us to start the procedure, we get distracted


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

lamaga said:


> LOL, Ari. We bought that. Alas, every time he is erect enough for us to start the procedure, we get distracted


I was talking big and bad, truth is, we bought it and I can't stir the mix, keep an erection for 30 seconds, dip it in the mix, and wait for it to harden. Me and my wife looked like two mad scientists trying to get a clone of my willy...... and failed miserable. It was like a melted zombie version. Ugh. 

But if you can keep an erection like a teenager, I am sure it's great.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, dear! I feared as much...

it's been on our dresser for four months


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

blueskies30 said:


> He noticed it wasn't working right so that's why he threw it away. Apparently he had enough planning time before he called me into the bathroom to change the batteries and it was still not working right. It was still my favorite.
> 
> While he's gone I'm going to go buy a new toy. Tomorrow I'll have the kids with me so I can't go to an adult store, so I may opt to take a trip to the mall and go to Spencer's. They have a selection of toys there and I can keep the kids at bay looking at something else while I'm near by...strollers work great.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've heard you can buy a Hitachi at Wal-Mart, or order it from Amazon with fast delivery.

Spencer's is pretty skank (at least around here); no way I'd take any child in there.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

RevsDad said:


> Definitely go with the Hitachi Magic Wand. My wife swears by it and has done so for 10 years now.
> 
> She travels fairly regularly for business and brings it with her on every trip. We call it her "travel companion" and she is sure to have at least one "date" with it each work trip.


Have a feeling that may change with the TSA doing its thing now.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Toys in Babeland, online shop, reasonably priced, lots of choices.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

DTO said:


> Have a feeling that may change with the TSA doing its thing now.


Traveling with toys can be awkward sometimes, but if you can out-smirk the TSA guys, you won't feel as weird about it.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

To get the most out of your money when it comes to any of the "clone" your partners penis products, one should have some of the free trial samples of Tadalafil (Cialis) or Sildenafil (Viagra) on hand. Using either drug (if you are healthy enough to use them) will ensure a maximum full erection for the duration of the procedure.

All that being said, the majority of those products are a waste of money, as one can always purchase better quality replicas in any size (length/diameter) made from high end materials. The bullets, or eggs that are typically included in those kits are weak, and offer very poor stimulation.

The Hitachi Wand is a well known product, but do be careful when recommending it, as I've read many testimonials about how quickly that particular vibe can desensitize a woman's clit, making using any other clitoral vibrators difficult as a result.


----------

